# Pimp my Kleines BMW Kidsbike



## nadine09 (20. August 2014)

So Ihr Lieben,  jetzt fang ich auch mal einen kleinen Aufbau Tread an.  Ich habe gestern vom Ralf das gut genutzte BMW Kidsbike erhalten.  Das Gefährt soll Sohnemann vom 2. Bis zum 4. Lebensjahr begleiten.  Und da es DAS Geburtstagsgeschenk werden soll,  und Omi und Opi kräftig staunen sollen,  habe ich mir überlegt,  dass gute Stück völlig unverhältnismäßig komplett zu restaurieren.  Jaaaaa fragt nicht nach den Kosten,  darum geht es nicht.  Der Bastelfaktor von Mutti steht hier an erster Stelle.  

Also los geht's: hier noch schnell die Bilder vom Orginalzustand.  Ich hoffe, dass geht in Ordnung Ralf.  Ich nehme einfach mal schnell deine. 

Geplant ist: neuer Lack und ein neu bezogener Sattel und ein anderer Lenker 

Der Rahmen und die Gabel sind gerade beim Sandstrahlen (Glasperlen Strahlen)  und den Sattel habe ich beim Schuster gelassen.  Der hatte noch ein schönes Reststück dunkelbraunes Leder übrig.  Fotos folgen.  

Jetzt seid Ihr gefragt.  Welche Rahmenfarbe passt zum dunkelbraunen Sattel und zur gelb schwarzen Verkleidung?  Ich denke an ein mattes Anthrazit und an eine orange farbene Gabel.


----------



## Roelof (20. August 2014)

Schwarz.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazanatas (20. August 2014)

Oh ja mit braunem Leder bezogener Sattel ist schonmal sehr gut, wollte ich auch schonmal bei dem Rad machen ist aber an meinem Fähigkeiten gescheitert. Polster,Tasche und Griffe müssen dann aber auch. Als Farbe würde ich silbern nehmen oder halt blankes Alu. So ähnlich wie beim Belter.
Viel Spass, bin gespannt.


----------



## Plattenwegcross (20. August 2014)

Für ein Kinderrad würd ich immer eine knallige Farbe wählen. Außerdem bin ich Freund von Rahmen + Gabel in einem Ton ... ich plädiere für Race-rot


----------



## nadine09 (20. August 2014)

Die Tasche und die Lenkerpolsterung lassen sich nicht umfärben.  Das ist vollsynthetisches Material.  Der Sattel inkl. des davor liegenden Rahmenpolsters werden dunkelbraun.  

Dienstag hohle ich die beiden Teile vom Schuster ab und dann muss ich mich für eine oder zwei Farben entscheiden.  Die Zeit rennt.


----------



## 6ix-pack (20. August 2014)

Na dann bin ich aber echt gespannt wie mein ursprungsbike verändert wird!  kein [email protected] Das wird bestimmt spitze!


----------



## Fisch123 (21. August 2014)

Lass einfach die Tasche und den ganzen anderen Schnickschnack weg, haben wir auch so gemacht. Sieht viel besser aus. Rot oder Blau ist ne gute Farbwahl für den Bub. Lenkzentrale so lassen, Kurbel ist auch gut. Die hälfte der Speichen raus, mindert noch mal Gewicht und sieht klasse aus. Bremse noch bessere anbauen, wir hatte HS11.
Sende mal ein Bild.
Gruss Sabine


----------



## Fisch123 (21. August 2014)

Hier mal das unsere. LRS War noch nicht geändert.


----------



## nadine09 (21. August 2014)

Cool!  Jetzt kann ich es mir schon mal ohne Tasche und Schutz vorstellen.  Vielleicht lässt sich das Farblich aber doch noch irgendwie kombinieren.  Der Schuster war fleißig und der Sattel ist schon mal fertig.   gefällt! 




Hier nochmal schnell die Tasche und der Lenkerschutz


----------



## Fisch123 (21. August 2014)

Was haste den dafür bezahlt? Sieht ja sehr diletantisch aus, die Falten unten.
Sabine


----------



## nadine09 (21. August 2014)

Findste?  Der Sattel sah vorher in keinster Weise besser aus.  Und irgendwie muss das Leder ja auch zusammen gezogen werden.  Das Material vorher war aus Gummi,  sehr dünn und hat keinem Sturz stand gehalten.  Vielleicht kommt das auf dem Foto etwas merkwürdig rüber,  aber das ist schon ganz gut verarbeitet (für 30€)


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (22. August 2014)

Ja finde ich, kann man besser machen. Außer das ist sehr dickes Leder. Habe schon mehrere Flites mit Leder bezogen, da ist an der Nase ein sehr enger Radius und das sah bei mir immer besser aus.
30 Euronen mit Material?


----------



## nadine09 (22. August 2014)

Soooo.... Gestrahlt ist auch schon.  Jetzt darf sich der Lackierer mit dem Rahmen beschäftigen.  Hab die Gabel und den Rahmen heute probeweise mal schnell zusammen gesteckt und dann gleich weiter zum Lackierer des Vertauens geschafft.  Geht doch alles schneller als gedacht.  

Zur Farbwahl kann ich eins sagen..... Es wird auf jeden Fall einfarbig 
Lasst euch überraschen.  

Das Sattelbeziehen hat inkl.  Material 30€ gekostet.  Ich finde, dass ist ein fairer Preis


----------



## KIV (23. August 2014)

Lack oder Pulver..?
Pulver kostet nicht mehr, ist aber haltbarer.
Oder soll es eine spezielle Farbe werden..?
VG, Stefan


----------



## nadine09 (23. August 2014)

Es wird lackiert.  Ich bin kein Pulver fan.  Alle meine Bikes wurden bis jetzt lackiert und der Lack ist gut beständig. Beim Pulverngehen doch nur die langweiligen Standard RAL Farben,  oder irre ich mich?


----------



## KIV (23. August 2014)

Ja, idR nur RAL. Allerdings finde ich Leuchtrot und Leuchtgrün aus der RAL-Palette auch richtig gut fürs Kinderrad...

Bei nem BMW-Bike fände ich auch KAWA-grün super..!


----------



## KIV (23. August 2014)

Nachtrag: Du hast ja den Sattel dunkelbraun beziehen lassen, wie wäre es mit einem Classic-Aufbau in 'british racing-green'..?
Ist ernst gemeint, ich fänd das sehr cool und es hebt sich wohltuend von den ganzen knalligen Kunderrädern in Bonbonfarbe ab. Meinem Junior hätte es definitiv gefallen, mit schönen Geländerreifen natürlich...

PS: Vielleicht lässt Du Dir vom lokalen Werbetechniker noch aus schwarzer Folie einen Schriftzug 'MINI bike' plotten..? Das wäre schön doppeldeutig  und auch das Logo sieht am Steuerkopf bestimmt gut aus.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nadine09 (24. August 2014)

Coole Idee mit dem british racing green .  Kommt genau ein Fahrrad zu spät.  Vor ca 4 Wochen hab ich nämlich mein Singlespeed Aufbau in der Farbe lackieren lassen.  



Ich habe auch erst überlegt,  Decals anfertigen zu lassen,  aber irgendwie soll es dann doch clean bleiben.  Die Farbe steht auch fest.  Ich verrate aber noch nichts.  Lasst euch überraschen.  Ich bin auch sehr gespannt.  Ich denke spätestens Dienstag sind wir schlauer.  Ein paar kleine optische Veränderungen im Cockpit wird es noch geben..... Mal sehen, wann die Teile ankommen und ob sich das so umsetzen lässt,  wie ich mir das vorgestellt habe


----------



## nadine09 (26. August 2014)

Der Lackierer hat seine Arbeit getan und ich finde die Farbe ist der Knaller geworden.  Jetzt ärgere ich mich,  dass es regnet und ich nicht wirklich ohne Blitz fotografieren kann.  Durch den Metalic Effekt reflektiert es so stark,  dass die Fotos doof werden.  Einen kleinen Teilausschnitt hab ich aber hinbekommen.  Jetzt warte ich noch auf die letzten Teile und dann ist es vollbracht


----------



## Fisch123 (26. August 2014)

Blau met. und braun?
uaaaaaa, geht gar nicht!


----------



## nadine09 (26. August 2014)

Geht sehr gut für Sohnemann..... Aber beim Mädchen mach ich es dann so hübsch und toll verarbeitet pink wie euer Kidsbike.  Zwinker!!!

Ergänzung @Fisch123: vor allem die praktische Klemmvorrichtung für Hosen und kleine Kinderhände am Kettenblatt.... Sieht sehr gut aus


----------



## KIV (26. August 2014)

Das wird schon chic, habe keine Bedenken... 
Wer so schöne Räder (s.o.) baut, der/die kriegt das sicher gut geregelt.

Und zum Glück darf ja auch jeder seinen eigenen Geschmack haben, ich finde zB schwarz-gelb hässlich. Bei Fahrrädern..!


----------



## Y_G (26. August 2014)

warum soll blau und braun nicht gut aussehen? Nach Bildern kann man das eh nicht wirklich beurteilen, da sind die Darstellung auf den verschiedenen Geräten eh viel zu groß...


----------



## chris4711 (26. August 2014)

Farbe passt. Gefällt mir besser als vorher (flöt)...
Welchen Motor wirst Du einbauen? 316e?
Ach ne, is ja gar kein 'Audu'


----------



## Fisch123 (26. August 2014)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Geht sehr gut für Sohnemann..... Aber beim Mädchen mach ich es dann so hübsch und toll verarbeitet pink wie euer Kidsbike.  Zwinker!!!
> 
> Ergänzung @Fisch123: vor allem die praktische Klemmvorrichtung für Hosen und kleine Kinderhände am Kettenblatt.... Sieht sehr gut aus


Kritik sollte vertragen werden, war nur meine Meinung!
In der praktischen Klemmvorrichtung hing noch nie eine Hose oder wurde eine Hand eingeklemmt. Manche Kinder fingern einfach nicht überall rum.


----------



## KIV (26. August 2014)

Naja, Kritik kann man so und so formulieren...
Auf "uaaaaaa, geht gar nicht!" hätte ich jedenfalls an nadine09s Stelle nicht so charmant reagiert.


*persönlicher Angriff gelöscht -swe68*

Naja, sooo schlimm war´s ja nun auch wieder nicht.
Wer austeilt,...


----------



## nadine09 (26. August 2014)

Zurück zum Thema... Ist ja schließlich ein Aufbauthread 
Ein paar Teile sind heute schon eingetrudelt und konnten montiert werden.  Bevor gleich wieder jemand hier schreit..... Ja natürlich wird der Lenker noch ordentlich gekürzt!  




Und nein,  da sind keine Lackfehler.... Das sind meine Fettfinger vom Steuersatz Einpressen und Kugellager fetten


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## giant_r (27. August 2014)

das wird sicher gut und fuer meinen geschmack passt auch blau und braun.


----------



## Y_G (27. August 2014)

wird nett! mir gefällt es, vor allem weil es genauso bekloppt ist wie die Dinge die sich bei mir abspielen


----------



## Roelof (27. August 2014)

Schaut nicht schlecht aus, auf das Gesamtergebnis bin ich schon sehr gespannt...


----------



## nadine09 (27. August 2014)

Heute sind die restlichen Zutaten angekommen und das kleine Gebrauchte ist zu neuem Glanz erstrahlt.  Ich freu mich jetzt ein bisschen,  ist nämlich besser geworden,  als ich dachte.  Auch die Farbkombi mit den Taschen geht ganz gut.  Wobei ich die Rahmentasche erst mal weg lassen werde.  Gefällt mir ohne irgendwie besser.  Was den Bremshebel angeht,  bin ich etwas skeptisch.  Ich glaube, dass er den erst in ein zwei Jahren schafft.  Weiter ranstellen kann man ihn ja auch noch 

So..... hier sind die Bilder mit und ohne Verkleidung.  Das Fahrrad Kit werde ich mir zu gegebener Zeit vornehmen.  Das hat noch viel Zeit.  
Dankeschön für eure Anregungen.....


----------



## sJany (27. August 2014)

Sieht top aus! Hätte ich mit unserem auch machen sollen, nachdem der Sattelbezug ziemlich "durch" war. 

Ich würde auch die Taschen weglassen.


----------



## Fisch123 (27. August 2014)

Das meine ich damit, blau und braun geht nicht, 
weil: Sattel und Prallteil in braun und der Rest in Schwarz, dass beißt sich halt.
Polster in Schwarz hätten besser ausgesehen.


----------



## KIV (27. August 2014)

einfach schwarz-blau ist langweilig, mit dem braun wirkt es viiiel edler. Mir gefällts! Leder-Lenkerband wäre die Krönung, aber das geht vom Umkippen und Knibbeln zu schnell kaputt... 
Sind das Schaumgummi-Griffe? Die sehen ziemlich fett aus. Von Ergotec gibts für knapp 6€ Überzüge für 20mm Bullhorn-Lenker und Barends, die sind viel fester und nur halb so dick. Perfekt für Kinderhände und das Set reicht für 4Griffe.

Btw: Den Bremsgriff kannste mE noch höher drehen, der Oberkörper ist ja fast senkrecht. Und zwischen Bremshebel und Griff kann ruhig etwas Abstand sein.
Das Kabeldreieck käme noch etwas tiefer, wenn Du noch Zug nachlässt und dafür die Bremsklötze weiter reinschiebst.
Dreh auf jeden Fall auch die Verstellschraube am Hebel ordentlich weit rein...

Das erste Jahr wird aber idR ohnehin mehr mit der Schuhsohle gebremst...


----------



## KIV (27. August 2014)

http://shop.goldsprint.de/product_info.php?info=p189_charge---u-bend-lenkerband.html
sorry: aber wer 'A' sagt..!


----------



## nadine09 (28. August 2014)

Genau,  sehe ich auch so.  Gerade das Braun mit dem blau ist sehr schön zu kombinieren.... Wobei man dann mit Chrome und schwarz spielen kann.  Da die Laufräder aber schon schwarz waren hab ich das weiter verfolgt... Meine Farbvorlage war übrigens hier dieses wunderschöne Schindelhauer mit dieser echt fürchterlichen Farbkombi braun blau.... Zwinker 

 jetzt mal ehrlich.... Braun blau geht nun wirklich gar nicht.  

@KIV: danke für den Tipp mit den Canti's probiere ich aus.  Ich hab schon überlegt,  ob das nicht optimaler geht.  

Die Griffe sind von diesen komischen Opa Lenkern.  Wo sich der Lenker einmal komplett in sich selbst verschlingt.  Die sind doch immer mit diesen dünnen Schaumgummi's bezogen.  Ich habe die extra genommen,  weil die schön dünn und weich sind.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Fisch123 (28. August 2014)

Mal ehrlich!
bei dem Schindelhauer ist kein bischen schwarz drin, sondern nur poliertes Alu- da geht das! Das wirkt!
Aber bei dem Kidsbike mit Tasche und Lenkerpolster sieht es aus,
als wenn die Teile aus der Grabbelkiste einfach wahrlos zusammengeschraubt wurden.
Meine Meinung! gott sei Dank hat ja jeder ein anderen Geschmack.
Wichtig ist, dass es den Kiddis gefällt.
Sabine

übrigens: ich würde den Reifen vorn noch mal drehen (Profil)


----------



## nadine09 (28. August 2014)

Wow..... Grabbelkiste!  Lass einfach gut sein! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du statt hier ständig rumzumucken was eigenes sinnvolles präsentierst.  Das wäre doch mal was.

Und wenn ich nicht ganz blind bin,  sind an dem Schindelhauer genug schwarze Teile dran.  Und ganz persönlich... Ich würde mich sehr freuen, wenn du mir diesen Thread hier nicht durch deine nörgelei kaputt machst.  Danke.  Wir wissen jetzt zur genüge, dass du das Rad ganz schrecklich schlimm findest.....


----------



## Fisch123 (28. August 2014)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Wow..... Grabbelkiste!  Lass einfach gut sein! Ich würde mich freuen, wenn du statt hier ständig rumzumucken was eigenes sinnvolles präsentierst.  Das wäre doch mal was.


Ich glaube unsere Familie hat hier in verschiedenen Foren schon genug "präsentiert". Alles selbst gebaut. Wir wissen wovon wir sprechen.
nix für ungut


----------



## Roelof (28. August 2014)

Ist gut geworden - viel Spaß beim herumgurken mit dem Zwerg.

Wer muckt wo herum?? Ist das wieder einer von den Fällen, wo mir meine Ignor-Liste den Spaß am mitlesen verdirbt??


----------



## Mamara (28. August 2014)

Roelof schrieb:


> Wer muckt wo herum?? Ist das wieder einer von den Fällen, wo mir meine Ignor-Liste den Spaß am mitlesen verdirbt??


----------



## gtbiker (28. August 2014)

Das Rad sieht gut aus! 
Die CantiEinstellung solltest du aber nochmal überarbeiten so kann sie gar nicht funktionieren.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## fazanatas (29. August 2014)

Hmm, der nächste Fisch in der Versenkung verschwunden?
Wollte gerade ein Bild von seinem Poison posten und etwas von Steinen und Glashäusern dazu schreiben.
BTW schickes Bike geworden. Die BBB Ledergriffe sollten passen. Schön dünn und leicht. Müssten nur etwas gekürzt werden.


----------



## KIV (29. August 2014)

ich bin für Lenkerband..!

Btw: Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte im Keller aufs Klo gehen.


----------



## nadine09 (29. August 2014)

Die Griffe sehen echt cool aus!  Bräuchte man aber glaub 2x den rechten Griff.... Kürzen würde ich mir bei den Schmuckstücken nicht zutrauen.  

Falls die Idee mit dem Lenkerband aktuell wird.... Gibt es da eine Abguckmöglichkeit?  Ich versuche mir das die ganze Zeit vorzustellen.... Wie es gewickelt werden könnte. Eng.... Oder weit? So wie beim Rennrad?  Mhhhhh.... Grübel.  Ich könnte ja mal in meine Grabbelkiste gucken,  vielleicht findet sich ein unpassendes braunes Stück 

Ach ja... Danke nochmals für die Bremseinstellungskritik!  Jetzt geht's richtig schön leicht und sauber.  Auch für kleine Minihände
Ich erneuere die Tage bei schönem Wetter nochmal die Fotos.... Damit auch alles korrekt ist....


----------



## KIV (30. August 2014)

Ich würde mit dem Wickeln außen anfangen, da hat man ja immer einen etwas dickeren Knubbel. Nach innen entweder bis zur Bremse und dort mit dünnem Klebeband oder nem schmalen Streifen Schrumpfschlauch (gibts bei uns im Bau-Fach(!)markt in verschiedenen Größen und beliebiger Länge) fixieren. Wenn Du die Fixierung nicht im Griffbereich haben möchtest, kannst Du auch bis zur Lenkermitte wickeln. Das sieht sicher sehr gut aus, etwas kritisch wirds wohl, an der Bremse vorbei zu kommen...
Notfalls könnte man aber sogar die Befestigungsschelle etwas (!) flacher feilen/schleifen ich hätte da keine Bedenken. Wäre doch doof, wenn bei Regen das Wasser unters Lenkerband läuft...


----------



## MTB-Nordheide (30. August 2014)

Das Bike ist richtig Klasse geworden. So eine Idee muss man erst einmal haben.


----------



## giant_r (30. August 2014)

Ich finde auch, wenn das nach grabbelkiste aussieht, haette ich gerne diese grabbelkiste.


----------



## trifi70 (30. August 2014)

Schaue grad zum ersten Mal in diesen Thread rein, da ist mir ja echt was entgangen. In mehrerlei Hinsicht. 

Finde das Rad optisch sehr gelungen.  Blau sieht geil aus. Würde auch braune Ledergriffe dazu spendieren und die Taschen ajF weglassen (weniger wegen Farbe, sondern weil ich den Rahmen mit "Loch" einfach sportlicher finde).


----------



## nadine09 (19. März 2015)

Hier nochmal ein kleines Upgrade vom Kidsbike.  Ich habe den Fahrradantrieb angebaut und mich statt des Plastik Kettenkasten für einen kleinen selbstgebalstelten  Alu Kettenstrebenschutz entschieden.  





Und ja,  er ist nicht perfekt.  Die Laubsäge und die Feile haben nicht mehr hergegeben


----------



## Y_G (19. März 2015)

ist doch gut geworden...


----------



## Fisch123 (19. März 2015)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## 6ix-pack (19. März 2015)

Der Unterschied ist schon krass, wenn man den ursprungszustand kannte!  sehr schön!


Grüße
6ix-pack


----------



## nadine09 (20. März 2015)

Der Witz an der ganzen Sache ist ja.... Für die Laufrad Variante ist Junior immer noch zu klein... Aber,  als er beim Probezusammenbauen mit im Keller war, meinte er sofort: "Mama Kleines Fahrrad... Probieren".  Ich habe das bereut!  Jetzt gibt's nichts wichtigeres mehr als Fahrrad fahren.  Und er tritt schon so schnell, dass man beim gebeugten Kriechgang Probleme hat hinterher zu kommen.  Ich überlege jetzt ernsthaft an der Sattelstütze eine Stange zu montieren .... Habt ihr eine Idee dafür? Alleine fahren geht mit 2 1/2 natürlich noch nicht, aber Stützräder sind eigentlich ein absolutes no go.


----------



## Diman (20. März 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Habt ihr eine Idee dafür?


Einfach fahren lassen.


----------



## nadine09 (20. März 2015)

Alleine Fahren geht nicht... Das dauert noch ne Weile.  Er könnte sich ja nicht mal richtig abstützen, wenn er anhält


----------



## Diman (20. März 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Alleine Fahren geht nicht...


Das kriegt er aber bestimmt sehr schnell hin. 



nadine09 schrieb:


> Er könnte sich ja nicht mal richtig abstützen, wenn er anhält


Kommt er auf Zehenspitzen auf den Boden?


----------



## nadine09 (20. März 2015)

Ja, das geht. Aber meinst du echt ein 2 1/2 jähriger könnte schon Fahrrad fahren?


----------



## Floh (20. März 2015)

Ja könnte er. Erstmal Laufrad wäre natürlich besser gewesen, da lernt man gleich mal das Balancieren und gebremst wird mit den Füßen. Aber wenn er schon kurbeln kann, lass ihn doch. Kinder lernen so schnell... Klar wird er ein paar Mal hinfallen, aber so ist das eben.

Und so eine Stange ist eh nur was für Dreiräder, wie willst Du mit einer Hand das Fahrrad am Kippen hindern, bei dem Hebel? Keine Chance.


----------



## sJany (20. März 2015)

Bau doch einfach auf Laufrad zurück. Er wird es dir nicht lange übel nehmen. Manchmal muss man sich einfach über den Willen der lieben Kleinen hinwegsetzen.

Meine Tochter ist mit 2,5 aufs Laufrad gekommen (Puky, weil der Bruder das Kidsbike noch nicht rausrücken wollte), und dann mit 3 auf Kidsbike im Fahrradmodus. Umgewöhnung hat 10 Minuten gedauert... Das Laufrad bringt es am Anfang wirklich.


----------



## KIV (21. März 2015)

Mit ordentlich Laufrad-Erfahrung können die Kids teilweise deutlich vor dem dritten Geburtstag radfahren. Ohne Laufrad dauerts ganz sicher deutlich länger.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## paradox (21. März 2015)

Schick schick! Hast den Sattel beziehen lassen?


----------



## track94 (21. März 2015)

Farbkombi gefällt , jetzt noch kleine und dunkel gebeizte Holzschutzbleche und es wäre meins


----------



## nadine09 (21. März 2015)

Der Antrieb kommt erstmal wieder ab.... Das mit der Stange ist keine gute Idee.  Ihr habt recht.  Wir können das ja in einem halben Jahr nochmal probieren.  

@paradox: Der Sattel wurde von einem Schuster neu bezogen.


----------



## nadine09 (14. Mai 2015)

.... Tada  kleines update.  Seit heute wird das Kidsbike richtig genutzt!


----------



## track94 (14. Mai 2015)

gefällt mir sehr gut ....aber wo sind die Holzschutzbleche

Was ist denn da für ein Plöcki auf dem Helm........


----------



## trifi70 (15. Mai 2015)

Lampe? Kamera? 

Kniewinkel naja. Aber: Hauptsache fahren! 

Unsere kleinere fuhr gestern erstmals selbst mit dem CNOC16 los. Innenbeinlänge noch weit vom empfohlenen Minimalmaß weg. Knie beim Treten auch ziemlich hoch. Die Zehen kommen beim Anhalten eben gerade so auf den Boden. Sie fühlt sich etwas unsicher, aber es geht und das Rad läuft nach ihrer Aussage besser als das 12". Naja, ist ja kein Wunder. Aber sie wird noch ein paar Wochen auf dem 12" fahren und dann erst umsteigen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## frodo123 (15. Mai 2015)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Ja, das geht. Aber meinst du echt ein 2 1/2 jähriger könnte schon Fahrrad fahren?



Ja, hier bei uns fahren alle bereits vor ihrem dritten Geburtstag "Tretrad"... die ersten schon mit 27 Monaten...


----------



## nadine09 (16. Mai 2015)

track94 schrieb:


> gefällt mir sehr gut ....aber wo sind die Holzschutzbleche
> 
> Was ist denn da für ein Plöcki auf dem Helm........


-Schutzbleche machen den Gewichtsbomber noch schwerer.  Ich finde es jetzt schon grenzwertig

-Der Plöcki ist eine kleine Lampe 

- das die Knie fast die Ohren berühren, finde ich auch bedenklich.  Aber auf den Boden muss er ja auch noch irgendwie kommen....Ich hoffe, dass relativiert sich bald.  

Was mich richtig glücklich macht, ist.... Das er es tatsächlich schafft die Vorderradbremse zu ziehen... Das hätte ich nicht gedacht. Rücktritt interessiert ihn gar nicht.  Gute Voraussetzungen


----------



## Mateodaniel (16. Juni 2017)

Es ist zwar ein altes Thema aber ich hab oft rein geschaut und hab mich insperieren lassen.
Fand das Projekt so geil, dass ich es auch gemacht habe

I h bin aber ein kompletter Newbie in dem Bereich und hab deswegen ein paar Fragen:

Welches Zahnrad (vorne an den Pedalen) wurde verwendet?
Wie kann ich es noch besser machen?


----------



## nadine09 (16. Juni 2017)

Hey stark  [emoji1360]. Ich habe die ganze Zeit das original Kettenblatt verwendet und einen kleinen selbsgebastelten bashguard mit kleinen Alu Distanzhülsen am Kettenblatt befestigt. Wenn du willst mach ich dir gerne  noch ein Detailfoto. 

Das Kidsbike habe ich heute erst wieder umgebaut, weil der Besitzer neben seinem großen Fahrrad auch sehr gerne noch Laufrad fährt. Das geht noch sehr gut auch für größere Kinder.


----------



## poppsi1 (21. November 2017)

Hallo Nadine,

bin eben  auf das tolle Kidsbike gestoßen. Wollte mal fragen, ob du den braunen Originalsattel und Mittelpolster noch benötigst. Würde ich dir sonst abkaufen. Gruß Robert S.


----------



## nadine09 (29. November 2017)

Hallo Robert, der Sattel bleibt natürlich beim kidsbike. Das 3. Kind fängt aktuell gerade an mit dem bike zu fahren und am Anfang ist der original Sattel perfekt. Sorry


----------



## Jona-dfy (30. November 2017)

Gerade erst gelesen, hier und da geschmunzelt, sehr schönes Ergebnis! Schick und kindgerecht. Ist auch nicht immer einfach.


----------



## m01 (14. Juli 2020)

_mal das uralte Thema hochhol_ - nachdem es fürs Kidsbike irgendwie keine brauchbare Beleuchtung und vor allem Befestigung gibt (Anforderung: zumindest gesehen werden), habe ich für hinten mal was selbst erzeugt. Nach dem Motto: antizyklisch arbeiten, denn bald wird's bestimmt wieder früher dunkel. 
Wer Zugriff auf einen 3D-Drucker hat: https://www.thingiverse.com/thing:4540996

Scheinwerfer folgt, eine zündende Idee hab ich noch nicht. Hat schon mal jemand Leuchten mit Gabelbefestigung und Batterie/Akku verbaut?


----------



## m01 (3. Februar 2021)

nadine09 schrieb:


> Hey stark  [emoji1360]. Ich habe die ganze Zeit das original Kettenblatt verwendet und einen kleinen selbsgebastelten bashguard mit kleinen Alu Distanzhülsen am Kettenblatt befestigt. Wenn du willst mach ich dir gerne  noch ein Detailfoto.
> 
> Das Kidsbike habe ich heute erst wieder umgebaut, weil der Besitzer neben seinem großen Fahrrad auch sehr gerne noch Laufrad fährt. Das geht noch sehr gut auch für größere Kinder.



Frage an der Stelle: leider ist der Originalsattel mit längerer Sattelstütze anscheinend vergriffen. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das Kidsbike eine 27,0mm Sattelstütze hat? Und hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie das im Ergebnis mit der Geometrie aussieht? Der originale Sattel/Sattelstütze hat ja viel Offset nach hinten.


----------



## 6ix-pack (6. Februar 2021)

m01 schrieb:


> Frage an der Stelle: leider ist der Originalsattel mit längerer Sattelstütze anscheinend vergriffen. Gehe ich richtig in der Annahme, dass das Kidsbike eine 27,0mm Sattelstütze hat? Und hat jemand Erfahrungen, wie das im Ergebnis mit der Geometrie aussieht? Der originale Sattel/Sattelstütze hat ja viel Offset nach hinten.


Hatte das damals schonmal mit einer 27,2 mm Stütze und einem anderen kindersattel verlängert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted 593345 (11. August 2021)

Hi.


----------

